

Ask HN: I want to learn iPhone development, where to start? - thepanister

Hello,<p>I want to learn how to develop apps for iPhone.
Any resources would be appreciated.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
bouncingsoul
Here's what I've found:

– Learn Objective-C: <http://cocoadevcentral.com/d/learn_objectivec/>

– iPhone Dev Central Tutorials:
[http://www.iphonedevcentral.org/viewtutorials.php?page=Tutor...](http://www.iphonedevcentral.org/viewtutorials.php?page=Tutorials&cmd=ViewAll&number=1)

– iPhone Application Programming Guide (login required):
[https://developer.apple.com/iphone/library/documentation/iPh...](https://developer.apple.com/iphone/library/documentation/iPhone/Conceptual/iPhoneOSProgrammingGuide/Introduction/chapter_1_section_1.html)

------
cubicle67
Best resources - the sample apps on Apple's iPhone Dev site (you need to be
registered (free))

There's wide selection. Find one that you like, and play with it. Change
things, add things. Turn it into something else.

Worked for me. YMMV

------
stuntgoat
O'reilly Safari Library costs money but you get unlimited access to many
current programming books to read online. There are several books available on
iPhone development and Objective C programming. It helped me immensely when
learning Javascript. Also, you can often search for functions and text within
the books using the website. Going back and forth from a paper book to the
monitor is not as efficient for me; so it worked great, in my case, to switch
virtual desktops and browser tabs while working out ideas and learning about
syntax and functions.

Code, from what is understand, is written in Objective C which is a superset
of C. So take a look at some online tutorials regarding Objective C.
Syntacticly, it looks different than other popular languages ( to me ).

------
raamdev
Stanford iPhone Application Programming course materials here:

<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/index.php>

------
amichail
<http://www.apress.com/book/view/9781430216261>

